# Your favorite Slickest/smothest LSP ?



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

What LSP gives the slickest feel to the paint ? 

My favorite is Blackfire Wet Diamond :thumb: this product is fenomeno 
Meguiars NXT gives very nice slickness .


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Blackfire wet diamond
Menzerna power lock
Prima epic

All very similar products imo


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Body Wrap gives some seriously good slickness..:thumb:


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Optimum Car Wax for me Nasser (spraywax) very slick :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Another vote for Body Wrap, slicker than an oiled up whoe :thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Blackfire afpp.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Blackfire wet diamond is great,werkstat acrylic also,midngiht sun is also very smooth LSP.


----------



## xpire (May 7, 2011)

Body Wrap for me too! Also Raceglaze 4x4 wax gave a very slick finish...


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorry forgot Werkstat acrylic set. Awesome, too easy to use & good value for money :thumb:


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Quite a fan of fk1000p myself.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Not truly an LSP... but Carlack AIO in my door shuts felt pretty damn slippery!!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

I haven't found it yet
At the moment Carlack LLS and Colly845 but I know there is better, but what?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Wolf's Body Wrap or Dodo Orange crush are very silky smooth.:thumb:


----------



## burgmo3 (Jun 27, 2010)

Supernatural Hybrid over Lime Prime gives a pretty slick surface.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

3 coats of Zaino Z2 with ZFX....cant beat it!


----------



## Lean6 (Dec 5, 2010)

HD wax for me, used it for the first time today and the paint feels like it has a coat of oil on it!


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> 3 coats of Zaino Z2 with ZFX....cant beat it!


+1, and if you add Z8 24h later...:argie:


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Blackfire Wet Ice Over Fire is awesome, and so is werkstat acrylic. I also Like Poorboys EXP and Opti seal too.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

first, not an lsp but the slickest product of any kind ive felt... prima amigo... my god this stuff is slick!

lsp.. hmmm, normally i feel the slickest is the wax.. the nano sealants tend not to be as slick at first.. 

shield is nice and slick...


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

for me it's menzerna powerlock. didn't find slickier sealant/wax yet (not tried many anyway)


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Blackfire Wet Diamond.
Menzerna FMJ.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Megs nxt


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

The smoothest, slickest feel I ever got from an LSP has been Swissol Onyx.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Meg's NXT 2.0 

Still can't believe I tossed it to the back of the shed for so long!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Menz Powerlock and Blackfire AFPP for me - they seem very similar products. Sonus SFX4 too.


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

The best I've had so far from a wax is Dodo juice blue velvet pro.
I put V7 on top of this and the car is sooo slick! 
It hasn't been washed for over a week now, through rain and it's still clean apart from a bit of spray from the wheels!


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> first, not an lsp but the slickest product of any kind ive felt... prima amigo... my god this stuff is slick!
> 
> lsp.. hmmm, normally i feel the slickest is the wax.. the nano sealants tend not to be as slick at first..
> 
> shield is nice and slick...


know what you mean about amigo its top stuff and my car is the slickest its ever been after using it and topping with glasur, the water literally just falls off:wave:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Amigo and powerlock for me.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

ITHAQVA said:


> Sorry forgot Werkstat acrylic set. Awesome, too easy to use & good value for money :thumb:


Acrylic Jett gives nice slickness but I don't why Acrylic Glos alters/ruins the slickness !


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

I really like the slickness of both Megs #16 and Vics Concours. After a good clay and SRP session. :thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

burgmo3 said:


> Supernatural Hybrid over Lime Prime gives a pretty slick surface.


Yep i used this combo(well lpl) last week and its uber slick :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Another vote here for Wolf's Body Wrap.

However before I found this, i was using Dodo Austintacious over 2 coats of Chem Guys Wet Mirror Finish. This was amazingly slick!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Nasser :wave:

Vicks Chaos followed by Z8 :thumb:
Colli 845 on top of CG AIO very very close
I have Auto Finnesse "Tough Coat" on order..I have read very good reviews about this product. Don't know if it will beat the Zaino range though.
We will see 

Hope you're enjoying the new ride mate :car:


----------

